

Web Developer San Diego - sarvesh

We are two person startup in San Diego. We are currently working on product to build a new UI metaphor for a very common application. We are building on top of an existing open source project and have done quite a bit of work on it. We are looking for someone who is well versed in UI programming, especially on the web.<p>If you are interested in working on it and are comfortable with Javascript, Objective-J and Java please send me an email. You would be the first employee and I assure you won't be disappointed when you hear about what we are doing. We need someone who can work in San Diego full time. Working remote is not an option.
======
srinivashp
This is one of the right way to approach for a Non VC Funded Company.

------
hansmoleman
I grew up in San Diego, and I'm a great UI programmer...but I'm working full
time on my own startup.

Good luck finding someone!

------
mlLK
<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

~~~
falsestprophet
It is no coincidence that the only postings are for YC-funded companies.

~~~
sarvesh
We are not YC funded.

------
rms
Good luck guys, the world needs more UI metaphors.

------
hka
hmm

